# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Alimentacija - ovrha i obračun kamata

## TornadosWings

1) Bila danas kod javnog bilježnik (JB) sa prijedlogom ovrhe koji sam sama napisala i pravomoćnom kaznenom presudom o dugovanju. Do sad koga god sam pitala, svi su rekli da to mogu sama. Međutim, reče mi JB da sudska presuda ili rješenje nisu ovršna isprava i s toga ne mogu sama pokrenuti ovrhu, već da to mora napraviti odvjetnik umjesto mene. Ono baš sam se bzvz nahodala danas  :Sad: 
Jel to tko od vas do sada pokrenuo bez odvjetnika?

2) Ima li tko iskustva sa obračunom zateznih kamata? Tko to radi gdje i kako?
Jesam li dobro shvatila da je trenutna zatezna kamata 12%?

----------


## samamama

> 1) Bila danas kod javnog bilježnik (JB) sa prijedlogom ovrhe koji sam sama napisala i pravomoćnom kaznenom presudom o dugovanju. Do sad koga god sam pitala, svi su rekli da to mogu sama. Međutim, reče mi JB da sudska presuda ili rješenje nisu ovršna isprava i s toga ne mogu sama pokrenuti ovrhu, već da to mora napraviti odvjetnik umjesto mene. Ono baš sam se bzvz nahodala danas 
> Jel to tko od vas do sada pokrenuo bez odvjetnika?
> 
> 2) Ima li tko iskustva sa obračunom zateznih kamata? Tko to radi gdje i kako?
> Jesam li dobro shvatila da je trenutna zatezna kamata 12%?


prema novom ovrsnom zakonu i postpuku, moguca je direktna naplata putem finena svim racunima i novcanim sredstvima ( ne treba ti ni javni biljeznik ni odvjetnik ).
dakle, postupak je sljedeci: odi u najblizu FINU, sa presudom i zatrazi ovrhu na novcanim sredstvima.
kamate fina racuna sama, tako da se ne opterecujes sa time.

----------


## TornadosWings

> prema novom ovrsnom zakonu i postpuku, moguca je direktna naplata putem finena svim racunima i novcanim sredstvima ( ne treba ti ni javni biljeznik ni odvjetnik ).
> Dakle, postupak je sljedeci: Odi u najblizu finu, sa presudom i zatrazi ovrhu na novcanim sredstvima.
> Kamate fina racuna sama, tako da se ne opterecujes sa time.


ti ženo si moj spas samo da znaš  :Smile: !!!!

----------


## TornadosWings

ček ček, jedno pitanje još imam:
Ja nemam rješenje o ovrsi. Ja imam samo rješenje o kazni zatvora sa kojim se utvrđuje trenutni iznos dugovanja. Mogu li ja sa tom presudom koja ima pečat pravomočnosti otići na FINU i tražiti ovrhu, ili moram imati rješenje o ovrsi osuđenika? Ovo drugo nemam  :Sad: 
Nisam ga nikada ovršila jer prije nije radio već samo kazneno prijavila  :Sad:

----------


## samamama

> ček ček, jedno pitanje još imam:
> Ja nemam rješenje o ovrsi. Ja imam samo rješenje o kazni zatvora sa kojim se utvrđuje trenutni iznos dugovanja. Mogu li ja sa tom presudom koja ima pečat pravomočnosti otići na FINU i tražiti ovrhu, ili moram imati rješenje o ovrsi osuđenika? Ovo drugo nemam 
> Nisam ga nikada ovršila jer prije nije radio već samo kazneno prijavila



uzmi presudu i kreni na finu  :Smile:  jos bolje ako imas i presudu o razvodu braka u kojoj je utvrđena alimentacija - ponesi i nju.
za finu je bitno da postoji pravomocna presuda suda kojim je xy obavezan platiti xz neki xxy iznos ., ako dodjes na finu vidjeti ces da to cak i reklamiraju na šalterima ( naplata duga putem fine,. itd. )

----------


## TornadosWings

otkantali me u fini i poslali me na općinski građanski sud  :Sad:

----------


## ivanais

pozz!!

ako se ne varam tornadosWings ovako bi to trebalo izgledati:

Po onome što sam shvatila ti imaš pravomočnu presudu u kojoj je određen iznos alimetacije koji ti duguje. Pravomočna presuda suda je ovršna isprava.

Na temelju te ovršne isprave moraš sastavit rješenje o ovrsi na temelju ovršne isprave, to se prješenje razlikuje od onog na temelju vjerodostojne isprave jer na njega se nam pravo žaliti, i ne pozivaš ga da dobrovoljno plati u roku osam dana.

Takav prijedlog treba odnijeti na sud i sud onda to potvrđuje i stavlja pravomoćnost.

E sad problem je sljedeći na internetu nema nigje kako taj prijedlog izgleda a navodno je jako bitno da sve bude kako treba da sud to nebi odbio, moj savjet ti je da za to uzmeš odvjetnika, ne vjerujem da je jako skupo da on sastvai to rješenje i isto tako pazi da nađeš odvjetnika koji je to već radio.

Nadam se da sam bar malo pomogla, ako sam nešto krivo rekla neka me slobodno neko ispravi, ovo su moja saznanja od nedavno.

----------


## samamama

> otkantali me u fini i poslali me na općinski građanski sud


sa kakvim obrazlozenjem su te vratili na sud? da nesto jos dostavis ili sta?

----------


## samamama

> pozz!!
> 
> ako se ne varam tornadosWings ovako bi to trebalo izgledati:
> 
> Po onome što sam shvatila ti imaš pravomočnu presudu u kojoj je određen iznos alimetacije koji ti duguje. Pravomočna presuda suda je ovršna isprava.
> 
> Na temelju te ovršne isprave moraš sastavit rješenje o ovrsi na temelju ovršne isprave, to se prješenje razlikuje od onog na temelju vjerodostojne isprave jer na njega se nam pravo žaliti, i ne pozivaš ga da dobrovoljno plati u roku osam dana.
> 
> Takav prijedlog treba odnijeti na sud i sud onda to potvrđuje i stavlja pravomoćnost.
> ...


ne pise se rjesenje o ovrsi vec prijedlog za ovrhu.
nije problem odbijanje ovrhe od strane suda, vec kasnija nemogucnost naplate jednom kada rjesenje o ovrsi bude doneseno.
sastav prijedloga za donoselje rjesenja o ovrsi kosta ovisno o tome koliki je iznos ovrhe:
ako je do 5.000 kn, kosta 500 +pdv
od 5.000 - 10.000 je 750 kn + pdv
10.000 - 100.000 je 1.000 + pdv
100.000 - 250.000 2.500 + pdv
250.000 - 500.000 je 5.000 + pdv

----------


## TornadosWings

Pozdrav ivanais,

hvala na savjetu. U medjuvremenu sam tocno to napravila. Otisla kod odvjetnice, ona mi rekla da napisem sve rate koje mi je duzan i da obavezno pazim na tocan navod datuma i iznosa.  Srecom to je bilo lako jer je u 6 godina imao 2 isplate  :Laughing: 
E sad, ja ne znam da li ce odvjetnica pripremiti prijedlog "rješenja o ovrsi na temelju ovršne isprave" ili pak "vjerodostojne isprave"

Onoi sto znam je da kosta 1000 kn ravno kod moje odvjetnice  :Smile:

----------


## TornadosWings

> sa kakvim obrazlozenjem su te vratili na sud? da nesto jos dostavis ili sta?


da mi treba rjesenje o ovrsi a ne pravomocna i ovrsna presuda od Opcinskog. Nisu htjeli ni zaprimiti. Ja isla u 2 FINE i kod 2 JB, pa onda kod svoje odvjetnice.

----------


## TornadosWings

samamama, ne kuzim ovaj dio:




> nije problem odbijanje ovrhe od strane suda, vec kasnija nemogucnost naplate jednom kada rjesenje o ovrsi bude doneseno.


moze dodatno pojasnjenje pliz?

----------


## samamama

> samamama, ne kuzim ovaj dio:
> 
> 
> moze dodatno pojasnjenje pliz?


sada kada imas odvjetnicu, sigurna sam da ce ti ona razjasniti sve dileme i nedoumice.
rjesenja o ovrsi se tesko mijenjanju, greske u tipkanju kod broja racuna, oib-a, imena i prezimena itd., ne mogu se ispravljati.. na to treba dobro paziti.
kada se ide ovrhom na nekretninu ili pokretninu OBAVEZNO prije zatraziti stavljanje privemene mjere i zabrane otuđenja, da ju ne moze prodati ili prepisati na nekoga.. i tako.. ima dosta finesa na koje treba pripaziti.

----------


## zmajić

Ljudi, a jel znate koliko mu od plaće mogu ustezati na temelju prijedloga za ovrhu 1/3 ili više?
Također me zanima da li se na temelju ovrhe usteže samo dug ili i buduće alimentacije koje treba plaćati?

----------


## Roko_mama

Evo citata s odgovora sa stranice burza:
"Ako se ovrha provodi na plaći ovršenika, od ovrhe je izuzet iznos od 2/3 prosječne neto plaće u Republici Hrvatskoj. Dvije su iznimke predviđene Ovršnim zakonom od prethodno opisanog pravila, a to su ovrha radi zakonskog uzdržavanja, kada je od ovrhe izuzet iznos od 1/2 prosječne neto plaće u RH te ovrha radi prisilne naplate uzdržavanja djeteta kada je od ovrhe izuzet iznos od 1/4 prosječne neto plaće u RH."

Znači prema ovome bi mu trebali skidati 3/4 plaće. 

A za ovaj drugi dio pitanja mislim da se ovršit može samo ono što je već došlo na naplatu a ne ono što će tek doć, a za ovaj dio koji tek dolazi bi ti po mom bilo pametno dogovorit se s njegovim poslodavcem da ti skida direktno s plaće (tak je napravila moja kolegica).

----------


## gabi10

Pozdrav,

ako moze mala pomoc ja imam pravomocnu presudu sa suda za naplatu dugovanja alimentacije dali sa tom presudom mogu ic na finu ili moram opet na sud jer mi ni fina ni sud nisu blizu moram putovati 5 sati sa brodom pa da neidem uzalud ako mi netko moze pomoc?!
unaprijed hvala i lijep pozdrav

----------


## samamama

samo jedna nova informacija... takse za prijedloge za ovrhu su uzasno visoke, pa se svakako prije informirajte koliko ce vas doci taksa jednom kada bude doneseno rjesenje o ovrsi.. mene izgleda sada ceka taksa od oko 1500 kn ( ovrha je za oko 100.000 )., poluditi cu i neka ih bude sram da to uopce traze za takve stvari!

----------


## djoky

Ovako imam problem i vidim da imatr dosta ljepih savjeta jer mi to sada treba pa ko je proso slicno ko ja nek mi pomogne. Ovako prosle sam godine predala papire za skrbnistvo i ove sam god dobila presudu. Bivsi mi mora za 2 god platit zaostatke sad ga je sud prislilio pa dobijam alimentaciji ali kome da se obratim za te zaostatke jer trrbo mi je do kraja 6 mj isplatit sve zaostake a nije nista. Da idem u sud za ovrhu ili...

----------


## djoky

Moze pomoc itko  :Sad:

----------

